# legal size for squire in QLD



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me the legal size limit for squire in QLD , couldn't see anything on the dpi website.
Although they list snapper at 35cm wondering if that applies to squire , cheers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah mate they are the same fish same legal size,gaz.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

As Gaz said, Squire are just a local name(Moreton Bay) for juvenile Snapper. In other places they call them Pinkies. So anything over 35cm from tip to tip is legal and there is a bag limit of 5 per angler.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i got two the other day...but no pics, 100m out from the russell island ferry. one 40cm the other 47cm..

caught them on squid......

.


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

OK thanks for that , cheers.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

heard on the grape-vine that some size and bags limits are to be amended from the 1st of March, watch for these changes people :shock: 
I believe bream are going up to 25cm for instance


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

DougOut said:


> size and bags limits are to be amended from the 1st of March, watch for these changes people :shock:


New rules here http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/h ... A_HTML.htm


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: Wow :shock: bag limits sure have changed (thanks Richo ... I didn't know they were published yet)
Yellowtail kingfish for instance from no limit .... to 2 8) 
bag limits never have affected me much ;-) 
new ones can only be Good


----------

